# Hello everyone!



## demented_roadie (Nov 13, 2004)

Hey, my name is Rebecca and my cat's name is Minority. He is one and a half months old and likes eating adult food, chips, bacon and steak. He also likes cheesy flavoured things quite a bit. Not a good diet, but we catch him and give him kitten food, but he is getting sneaky.
We both live in a little place called Appin in Australia, which is in NSW, and I have been a cat owner all my life.


----------



## LilMizTinker (Apr 12, 2003)

*Welcome to the forum  Your cat sounds very sneeky lol*


----------



## harley's mom (Nov 29, 2004)

Hi! I think Minority is a great name! I'd love to see pictures of him


----------



## rosalie (Oct 9, 2003)

I love the name Minority! ..but I can't think of cats as minorities :wink: Anyways, it reminds me of Molecule that grew up to be rather enormous..Welcome to the forums


----------



## demented_roadie (Nov 13, 2004)

He is named after the Green Day song Minority, mainly because he reminded me of the lyrics so much. I can say for certain he does march to his own drumbeat.
I will have photos up as soon as I can find the lead for my digital camera.


----------



## QuitasMommy (Nov 9, 2004)

~*~ Welcome to the forumz..hope ya have fun...Minority is a really cute name...i wanna see some pics..lol..~*~


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## beanandjerra (Nov 23, 2004)

hello and welcome


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Welcome!


----------



## GJ's Mom (Nov 29, 2004)

Hello there and welcome.


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the boards! I have one cat who LOVES cheese too :lol:


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

*Welcome from the other side of the pond! Kittens are alot of fun! Looking forward to hearing about Minority*


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

I vote for your cats name *Minority* the most unique and original! 
Very Very cool....
Welcome to the forum!


----------

